# Idtentity Theft Prevention Tips From an Attorney



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ATTORNEY'S ADVICE -- NO CHARGE Read this and make a copy for your files in case you need to refer to it someday. Maybe we should all take some of his advice!

A corporate attorney sent the following out to the employees in his company.

1. The next time you order checks have only your initials (instead of first name) and last name put on them. If someone takes your checkbook, they will not know if you sign your checks with just your initials or your first name, but your bank will know how you sign your checks.

2. Do not sign the back of your credit cards. Instead, put "PHOTO ID REQUIRED".

3. When you are writing checks to pay on your credit card accounts, DO NOT put the complete account number on the "For" line. Instead, just put the last four numbers. The credit card company knows the rest of the number, and anyone who might be handling your check as it passes through all the check processing channels won't have access to it.

4. Put your work phone # on your checks instead of your home phone. If you have a PO Box use that instead of your home address. If you do not have a PO Box, use your work address. Never have your SS# printed on your checks. (DUH!) You can add it if it is necessary. But if you have it printed, anyone can get it.

5. Place the contents of your wallet on a photocopy machine. Do both sides of each license, credit card, etc. You will know what you had in your wallet and all of the account numbers and phone numbers to call and cancel. Keep the photocopy in a safe place. I also carry a photocopy of my passport when I travel either here or abroad. We've all heard horror stories about fraud that's committed on us in stealing a name, address, Social Security number, credit cards.

Unfortunately, I, an attorney, have firsthand knowledge because my wallet was stolen last month. Within a week, the thieve(s) ordered an expensive monthly cell phone package, applied for a VISA credit card, had a credit line approved to buy a Gateway computer, received a PIN number from DMV to change my driving record information online, and more. But here's some critical information to limit the damage in case this happens to you or someone you know:

1. We have been told we should cancel our credit cards immediately. But the key is having the toll free numbers and your card numbers handy so you know whom to call. Keep those where you can find them.

2. File a police report immediately in the jurisdiction where your credit cards, etc., were stolen. This proves to credit providers you were diligent, and this is a first step toward an investigation (if there ever is one).


But here's what is perhaps most important of all : (I never even thought to do this.)


3. Call the 3 national credit reporting organizations immediately to place a fraud alert on your name and Social Security number. I had never heard of doing that until advised by a bank that called to tell me an application for credit was made over the Internet in my name. The alert means any company that checks your credit knows your information was stolen, and they have to contact you by phone to authorize new credit.

By the time I was advised to do this, almost two weeks after the theft, all the damage had been done. There are records of all the credit checks initiated by the thieves' purchases, none of which I knew about before placing the alert. Since then, no additional damage has been done, and the thieves threw my wallet away This weekend (someone turned it in). It seems to have stopped them dead in their tracks.


Now, here are the numbers you always need to contact about your wallet, etc., has been stolen:

1.) Equifax: 1-800-525-6285
2.) Experian (formerly TRW): 1-888-397-3742
3.) Trans Union: 1-800-680-7289
4.) Social Security Administration (fraud line): 1-800-269-0271


We pass along jokes on the Internet; we pass along just about everything. But if you are willing to pass this information along, it could really help someone that you care about.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great info


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info :up:


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanks for the info - all things which require only common sense - something most of us don't have an abundance of. Really appreciate the tips.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks JohnWill...Copied it!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting info, there's a few tips there that I have made a mental note to follow.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Great info,thanks. To add, you might want to call your local CREDIT BUREAU {it your city/town has one} and file a report with them, plus if you are out of town and know that wallet etc was lost in a particular city/town call that local CREDIT BUREAU also. Again thanks! Stop 'em before they Start!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Hope this never happens to me ...but i found the info to be helpful.....THANK YOU....


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

JohnWill wrote:

We pass along jokes on the Internet; we pass along just about everything. But if you are willing to pass this information along, it could really help someone that you care about. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's the link U can add  to your e-mail at: http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/scams/credit.htm


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

JohnWill said:


> Interesting info, there's a few tips there that I have made a mental note to follow.


 I know I will. The "ID-Required" thing in the signature space. I did that with two my my three debit/credit cards.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Read this article to the end.  Dave

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/scams/credit.htm


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

John: I hadn't seen this thread before! Great ideas! :up: Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

If anybody here need additional information about identity theft you can check my thread:

HelpOnThe.Net > TSG Forums > Discussion > Random Discussion 
Identity Theft / Theft of Identity /ID Fraud- I am a Victim of - What To Do - Etc.

http://forums.techguy.org/t203785.html

I think just about everybody here has had, will have, or knows someone who is unfortunate enough to experience something like this. It might be your social security #, driver license, bank account(s), passport, mail, etc. I advise taking a good look at it.

Good day and good luck.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

NEVER put your completed checks (after bill paying) in an unlocked mail box. The checks can be taken from the mail box, cleaned of the ink YOU used and copied to be used again and again and again...


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Yes the enemy knows many secrets. Sometimes it's good to use cold hard cash.


----------

